# cake tin



## 123helen

i was just wondering, how do you say 'cake tin' in french? 

merci d'avance!


----------



## Franglais1969

Hi,

Do you mean what you bake a cake in, or what you keep a cake in after it has been baked?


----------



## Sel&poivre

I think you just mean "moule à cake".


----------



## giga2294

Sel&poivre said:


> I think you just mean "moule à *cake*".


 
"moule à *gâteau*" probably.


----------



## Raoul_14740

cake = gâteau , tin = boîte,
une boîte à gâteaux ? What do you mean ?


----------



## 123helen

oui, alors quelque chose qu'on met la mélange à gateau dedans....je crois moule à gateau est la meillure.... merci à tous!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

A "moule à gâteaux" = cake pan
A "tin" = boite (a can). So "cake tin" = boite à gâteaux (in which you keep bits of cake, biscuits, etc..)
....but I have never put a cake in a tin to bake it in the oven. It may work.


----------



## dewsy

Funny, all my English recipe books tell me to grease up cake tins - never pans. Could this be some regional difference that has escaped me and Delia Smith?


----------



## Franglais1969

It could well be. I always thought a _cake tin_ was something you kept a cake in once it had been baked; hence my confusion.


----------



## bh7

I agree with Shang Qin Li.  A "moule à gâteaux" is a 'cake pan' or 'cake form' in which one bakes the cake.  A 'cake tin' or 'cookie tin' is a round, square or rectangular metal tin in which the baked cake or cookies are stored.


----------



## Franglais1969

bh7 said:


> I agree with Shang Qin Li.  A "moule à gâteaux" is a 'cake pan' or 'cake form' in which one bakes the cake.  A 'cake tin' or 'cookie tin' is a round, square or rectangular metal tin in which the baked cake or cookies are stored.



We would say biscuit tin/barrel here, but, yes, I agree.


----------



## dewsy

You're right Franglais. The 2 can be used. A cake tin to cook cakes in and a cake tin to keep cakes in.


----------



## Topsie

For the French: _moule à cake_ = rectangular cake tin, i.e. for baking and _moule à gâteau_ or _moule à manqué _for the round cake tins.
Boîte à biscuits/gâteaux is for keeping them in!


----------



## bh7

I just noticed that the Collins-Robert dictionary actually correctly marks the different terms used in BE and AE for 'moule à gâteaux'.  A 'moule à cake' is translated as 'loaf tin'.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Quite honestly, I have never heard "cake tin" for "_moule à gâteaux". _
_Now, I have four recipe books in English; all three of them.use "cake pan", not tin. But they were published in the 60s and are now out of print
I wouldn't be surprised if, due to the evolution of English, "tin" had replaced "pan" in everyday language
Unless "tin" refers to a specific shape, and "pan" to another. In France, you have severals types of "moules", each of them having a specific shape: un "moule à brioche" does not look like a "moule à tartes", which itself has a shape different from that of a "moule à cake, which in turn is not shaped like a "moule à Kougloff", etc.
And wouldn't a "loaf tin" rather be the instrument in which you actually bake bread ?
(I wish I knew a bilingual baker....)
_


----------



## Franglais1969

I have never heard of a loaf tin either...

I think American dictionaries make up BE expressions!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Franglais1969 said:


> I have never heard of a loaf tin either...
> 
> I think American dictionaries make up BE expressions!


 
Me neither. Could be a new word ?


----------



## Tresley

I have NEVER heard of a 'cake pan'! You can't bake cakes in a pan! You bake them in a tin!

Cake tin = moule à gâteau

I hope this helps.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Tresley said:


> I have NEVER heard of a 'cake pan'! You can't bake cakes in a pan! You bake them in a tin!
> 
> Cake tin = moule à gâteau
> 
> I hope this helps.


 
I didn't mean a pan with a handle ! Simply an earthenware (or metal) domestic vessel. Now how do you explain that the recipe books use pan and not tin ? I haven't got the foggiest !


----------



## Ivory107

Changing the subject slightly then, how would you say "cake case" (ie the little paper cases you cook fairy cases in) in french?  I have "moule en papier", but was wondering if there was something more explicit?


----------



## Miss Déclic

Cake tin and loaf tin sound familiar to me, I am sure they are used in recipes.
And I have seen "sandwich tin" for sure as well...

Ivory107, for "cake cases" I would say _caissettes en papier _in French, for fairy cakes or muffins...


----------



## bh7

The North American equivalent of these "_cake cases_" are _paper [or foil] muffin cup [tin] liner_s (des moules à muffins en carton ou en papier).  See also here.

Another  link (scroll down for French text):


> Placez des moules en papier dans un moule à muffins (ou utilisez des petits moules en silicone) et répartissez votre pâte entre les moules.


----------



## mohnschmecker

a baking tin is _un moule à gâteau, _something you bake a cake in, ie heat resistant (a loaf tin is _un moule à cake_) - a cake tin is _une boîte à gâteau _(either in metal or paper, _en inox_ or _en carton_) or _une boîte hermétique_, something you store a cake in, and definitely not heat resistant


----------



## 123helen

Merci bien!!!!  Ca fait des années que j'attends une réponse!


----------



## Topsie

This is what you get when you G***** "cake tin"!


----------



## Keith Bradford

My wife (who translated parts of Ginette Mathiot's "Je sais cuisiner") tells me that in British English _cake tin_ has both meanings:

*Moule à gâteau* = cake tin, baking tin, baking form, cake mould.  Metal or silicone. May be round, square, oblong (rarer), spherical (rarer still) or variable in size and shape.
*Boîte à gâteau* = cake tin, biscuit tin, biscuit barrel.  May also be round, square, oblong (quite common) or highly decorative in size and shape.  Some are highly collectable.

While we're at it:
*Loaf tin*, bread tin.  Oblong, used for baking a _tin loaf_ - the now-common English sandwich loaf.  Smaller ones also handy for cooking terrines.
*Bread bin*.  Metal.  Large, square or round, for storing English loaves.  (Useless for _baguettes_!)
*Sandwich tin* = shallow version of _moule à gâteau_ used for baking sections of a Victoria sandwich (~ _quatre-quarts_)
*Sandwich box* = plastic box you store your sandwiches in for lunch.
*Cake pan* = unknown American expression.


----------



## joelooc

Tresley said:


> You can't bake cakes in a pan!


Pancakes?


----------



## Hildy1

Tresley said:


> I have NEVER heard of a 'cake pan'! You can't bake cakes in a pan! You bake them in a tin!





Topsie said:


> This is what you get when you G***** "cake tin"!


Being accustomed to cooking cakes in cake pans, I was interested to see Topsie's images for "cake tin".

Here are images for "cake pan" - remarkably similar!
"cake pan" - Google Search


----------



## Keith Bradford

Two points:

British English and American English are two different languages, and nowhere more than in their cookery vocabulary.
Googling for images is no substitute for checking in a good dictionary.  These are merely the images that *appear on the same page* as the words sought for.  If you Google _dress image_ you'll also get pictures of trousers and skirts.


----------

